# Feral cats at Willard



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Had an itch for trolling some open water. So my brother and I set sail on Willard. We tried locating some wiper or walleyes, but nothing... It was kind of frustrating. Everywhere we stopped, nothing! So we just decided to troll around and maybe get lucky, and that proved to be the ticket! While trolling, the finder showed a "clump" of what looked like bait fish. So we stopped, just to watch and see. Well... couldn't resist. We dropped a worm down and BAM! It was a feral cat!  The action was nonstop for hours... I've never seen cats school up like that.. 
My brother showing off the pelts...









Awesome day!


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice fish looks like u had a good time


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's March, that's th ecraziest thing I ever seen.


good job


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice cats! Earl would be proud :O||:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice catch! I like the stringer too! Homemade?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Now that sounds hopeful for folks like me that can't fish moving water because of high water. Might give it a try. Problem is, I'd be in a tube and might have trouble locating em.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice pictures. Looks like fun. The pictures look like Willard is wide open. Is that true?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Briar Patch said:


> Nice catch! I like the stringer too! Homemade?


Nope. Store bought. My brother says Anglers Den in Roy.



Leaky said:


> Now that sounds hopeful for folks like me that can't fish moving water because of high water. Might give it a try. Problem is, I'd be in a tube and might have trouble locating em.


Aww Leaky. Thoughts like that WILL keep ya home! Just grab the tube, some gear, and drown a worm on the glass. It'll cure what ale's ya!



Fish2relax said:


> Nice pictures. Looks like fun. The pictures look like Willard is wide open. Is that true?


Wide open, as far as I could see....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's cool to get into some cats right now. That last picture looks great!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

The only thing that would have made the story better would be if real feral cats had been harmed in the making of the adventure!!!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

That is amazing I didnt think that anything was woking on Willard this time of year, that is so cool think that the boat is coming out of hibernation soon. Thanks for the post


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice! I didn't know they schooled up like that. Did you launch out of the north or south marina?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

UTEXPLORER said:


> Nice! I didn't know they schooled up like that. Did you launch out of the north or south marina?


South Marina. Headed north from there...


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! i was wondering if it's open yet. I am hoping to get there soon.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Greenguy88 said:


> Nice cats! Earl would be proud :O||:


LOL


----------

